# Good floating plant for Dwarf Gourami?



## Mr Fish

... and where to buy online? Thx


----------



## Damon

What do you want the floating plant for?


----------



## Mr Fish

Simpte said:


> What do you want the floating plant for?


 I think they like them, but if I could get something that would further help keep my tank clean on top of that, that would be nice


----------



## Damon

Red root floater - http://www.aquabid.com

Anacharis - same place

Watersprite - same

Duckweed - same (be careful with this one, once you get it, its hard to get rid of)

Riccia - same


----------



## DavidDoyle

Also consider frogbit and hygro polysperma.

http://www.aquariumgarden.com/
http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html


----------



## Lara

What about Banana plant _Nymphoides aquatica_, gourami's build their bubble nests around floating plants. This one's pretty common and readily available. :grin:


----------



## Damon

They require more lighting and they can take awhile to reach the top as they are not floating plants.


----------



## Lara

Fair enough, my experience with them is that they went 'bananas' in my tank, sending a shoot up every day just about...but I do have a lot of light!


----------

